# The U.S. Government Buying Stocks



## KissMy

The U.S. Government Plunge Protection Team Really Does Exist! - "The Working Group"

Is The U.S. Government Buying Stocks? Consider the comments of former Clinton advisor George Stephanopoulos who verified the existence of the PPT in an appearance on Good Morning America on Sept 17, 2000. He said:

"What I wanted to talk about for a few minutes is the various efforts that are going on in public and behind the scenes by the Fed and other government officials to guard against a free-fall in the markets . . . perhaps the most important the Fed in 1989 created what is called the Plunge Protection Team, which is the Federal Reserve, big major banks, representatives of the New York Stock Exchange and the other exchanges and they have been meeting informally so far, and they have a kind of an informal agreement among major banks to come in and start to buy stock if there appears to be a problem. They have in the past acted more formally . . . I don't know if you remember but in 1998, there was a crisis called the Long term Capital Crisis. It was a major currency trader and there was a global currency crisis. And they, with the guidance of the Fed, all of the banks got together when it started to collapse and propped up the currency markets. And, they have plans in place to consider that if the markets start to fall."

U.S. Government's Capital Injections Provide Much-Needed Lifeline - Check also this Washington Post Artical on the - Plunge Protection Team


----------



## Paulie

I have no doubt in my mind that the PPT exists.

There's no way the government doesn't have something like this to rely on.  Everyone has pretty much already come to realize that the banks and the government are each other's best friend.  Of COURSE they work together within the markets.

I remember when Ron Paul asked McCain about this in a primary debate, and McCain TOTALLY side-stepped the question and ended up looking like a retard.


----------



## KissMy

Executive Order 12631--Working Group on Financial Markets

Source: The provisions of Executive Order 12631 of Mar. 18, 1988, appear at 53 FR 9421, 3 CFR, 1988 Comp., p. 559, unless otherwise noted.

By virtue of the authority vested in me as President by the Constitution and laws of the United States of America, and in order to establish a Working Group on Financial Markets, it is hereby ordered as follows:

Section 1. Establishment. (a) There is hereby established a Working Group on Financial Markets (Working Group). The Working Group shall be composed of: 
(1) the Secretary of the Treasury, or his designee; 
(2) the Chairman of the Board of Governors of the Federal Reserve System, or his designee; 
(3) the Chairman of the Securities and Exchange Commission, or his designee; and 
(4) the Chairman of the Commodity Futures Trading Commission, or her designee. 
(b) The Secretary of the Treasury, or his designee, shall be the Chairman of the Working Group.
Sec. 2. Purposes and Functions. (a) Recognizing the goals of enhancing the integrity, efficiency, orderliness, and competitiveness of our Nation's financial markets and maintaining investor confidence, the Working Group shall identify and consider: 
(1) the major issues raised by the numerous studies on the events in the financial markets surrounding October 19, 1987, and any of those recommendations that have the potential to achieve the goals noted above; and 
(2) the actions, including governmental actions under existing laws and regulations (such as policy coordination and contingency planning), that are appropriate to carry out these recommendations. 
(b) The Working Group shall consult, as appropriate, with representatives of the various exchanges, clearinghouses, self-regulatory bodies, and with major market participants to determine private sector solutions wherever possible.
(c) The Working Group shall report to the President initially within 60 days (and periodically thereafter) on its progress and, if appropriate, its views on any recommended legislative changes.
Sec. 3. Administration. (a) The heads of Executive departments, agencies, and independent instrumentalities shall, to the extent permitted by law, provide the Working Group such information as it may require for the purpose of carrying out this Order.
(b) Members of the Working Group shall serve without additional compensation for their work on the Working Group.
(c) To the extent permitted by law and subject to the availability of funds therefore, the Department of the Treasury shall provide the Working Group with such administrative and support services as may be necessary for the performance of its functions.

Here is video of The Plunge Protection Team getting down to work 30 days before they turned this market crash into the current rally we have been in since March 9th 2009. 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZj9HQCqIGo&feature=related"]video of The Plunge Protection Team getting down to work[/ame]
Read also THE SECRETS OF THE PLUNGE PROTECTION TEAM -- and -- BIG BANKS DECLARING BANKRUPTCY

  This leads us right to H.R. 4173, the financial-reform legislation passed by the House of Representatives while most were distracted by the holidays. Otherwise known as "Bankers Get $4 Trillion Gift From Barney Frank"


----------



## Toro

Trims Tabs has an article insinuating that the government has been buying stocks in this run-up.  I have no idea if that is true or not but I am doubtful.


----------



## mudwhistle

Fannie Mae and Freddy Mac have been buying risky securities for months. They're speculating in risky home loans. They call it "Buying down the debt".

Who's running Fannie and Freddy?

Barrack Obama.


----------



## william the wie

Toro said:


> Trims Tabs has an article insinuating that the government has been buying stocks in this run-up.  I have no idea if that is true or not but I am doubtful.


 The flow of funds in the stock market indicate about a 20 T cumulative intervention in financial instruments not all of them stocks. Bond and mortgage purchases to prevent substitution effects seem to be the major non-stock intervention. Precious metal markets seem to be doing well mainly because the bullion banks are underfunded for shorting the metals. What is not known is how much of this is the work of PTT and how much the work of their equivalent in other countries combined with arbitrage.


----------



## KissMy

When ask his thoughts on the 3000 point market drop predicted by longest runnung DOW forecaster, Joe Terranova stated on CNBC's show Fast Money "they would never let that happen"..."I believe in the plunge protection team"


----------



## Toro

KissMy said:


> When ask his thoughts on the 3000 point market drop predicted by longest runnung DOW forecaster, Joe Terranova stated on CNBC's show Fast Money "they would never let that happen"..."I believe in the plunge protection team"



Yeah, I saw that.


----------



## Paulie

Toro said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> When ask his thoughts on the 3000 point market drop predicted by longest runnung DOW forecaster, Joe Terranova stated on CNBC's show Fast Money "they would never let that happen"..."I believe in the plunge protection team"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I saw that.
Click to expand...


So do you subscribe to the idea that the government buys index futures to prop up the market and create demand to bring it up?


----------



## Toro

Paulie said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> When ask his thoughts on the 3000 point market drop predicted by longest runnung DOW forecaster, Joe Terranova stated on CNBC's show Fast Money "they would never let that happen"..."I believe in the plunge protection team"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I saw that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do you subscribe to the idea that the government buys index futures to prop up the market and create demand to bring it up?
Click to expand...


No.


----------



## Terral

Hi Paulie:



Paulie said:


> So do you subscribe to the idea that the government buys index futures to prop up the market and create demand to bring it up?



This House Of Cards is going to collapse (my Topic) and a lot of STUPID Americans are going to begin jumping out of windows ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Paulie

Terral said:


> Hi Paulie:
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do you subscribe to the idea that the government buys index futures to prop up the market and create demand to bring it up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This House Of Cards is going to collapse (my Topic) and a lot of STUPID Americans are going to begin jumping out of windows ...
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


If the US collapses, it's going to be a hell of a lot more than just AMERICANS jumping out of windows, Terral.


----------



## Terral

Hi Paulie:



Paulie said:


> If the US collapses, it's going to be a hell of a lot more than just AMERICANS jumping out of windows, Terral.



I hate to be the bearer of bad news, Paulie, but the U.S. Economy was wired for Implosion on *Sept. 18, 2008 *(my Topic) 'and' the collapse took place on *March 9, 2009* of last year (from Gerald Celente = my Topic). That is why the USA has been transformed into the Bailout Nation where Obama and his Czars run around doing damage control on the USA Titanic. That is why the Govt is propping up everything from failing banks to stock markets to bankrupt states, cities and counties down to extending unemployment benefits to bailout displaced U.S. workers. 

You are waiting for China and everyone holding U.S. Debt to wake up and realize that the USA will never pay back all of the 100+ Trillion Dollar Debt. The *PIGS situation* (story) over in Europe is propping up the U.S. Dollar, because the Euro is loosing value faster than the greenback; but that scenario will turn around shortly ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## mudwhistle

The Fed owns almost 6 trillion of our debt....and Obama's guy is running it.

These are scary times folks.


----------



## Paulie

Terral said:


> Hi Paulie:
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the US collapses, it's going to be a hell of a lot more than just AMERICANS jumping out of windows, Terral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, Paulie, but the U.S. Economy was wired for Implosion on *Sept. 18, 2008 *(my Topic) 'and' the collapse took place on *March 9, 2009* of last year (from Gerald Celente = my Topic). That is why the USA has been transformed into the Bailout Nation where Obama and his Czars run around doing damage control on the USA Titanic. That is why the Govt is propping up everything from failing banks to stock markets to bankrupt states, cities and counties down to extending unemployment benefits to bailout displaced U.S. workers.
> 
> You are waiting for China and everyone holding U.S. Debt to wake up and realize that the USA will never pay back all of the 100+ Trillion Dollar Debt. The *PIGS situation* (story) over in Europe is propping up the U.S. Dollar, because the Euro is loosing value faster than the greenback; but that scenario will turn around shortly ...
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Make me understand, Terral.

The government is intentionally collapsing the economy, but they're in "damage control" trying to prop us up?

Which is it?  If they're intentionally collapsing us, why are they propping us up?  There's enough debt and other liability within the system to have been able to "collapse" us probably DECADES ago if they really wanted to.

You're not making any sense.

I don't want Celente's version. I want YOUR version.


----------



## Terral

Hi Paulie:



Paulie said:


> Make me understand, Terral.
> 
> The government is intentionally collapsing the economy, but they're in "damage control" trying to prop us up?



The Globalists (Rothschild, Warburg, Morgan, Rockefeller) are collapsing the economy, while Obama and his Czars give cash infusions to the dying U.S. Consumer. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQQHEWmy7fA"]This Guy Gets It[/ame]



Paulie said:


> Which is it?  If they're intentionally collapsing us, why are they propping us up?  There's enough debt and other liability within the system to have been able to "collapse" us probably DECADES ago if they really wanted to.
> 
> You're not making any sense.



Gerald Celente and others make perfect sense once you see the big picture. We are looking at the *'Controlled Demolition Implosion'* of our Western Way of life ...



Paulie said:


> I don't want Celente's version. I want YOUR version.



I know more about *Bible Truth* and the *911Truth* than all of my debating adversaries combined (my Work). However, there are many other sources (like Peter Schiff and others) who know more about the collapsing economy than I do. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jxi-DB3PiLQ"]The Shattered Union Is Coming ...[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Paulie

You didn't answer my question.

Why are the Rothschilds collapsing the economy, while the US government is propping it up?

You're making two contradicting claims.


----------



## Terral

Hi Paulie:



Paulie said:


> You didn't answer my question.
> 
> Why are the Rothschilds collapsing the economy, while the US government is propping it up?
> 
> You're making two contradicting claims.



No. The U.S./Global Economies are IMPLODING, but in slow motion. A 'controlled demolition' means someone is in CONTROL and that is Rothschild through his bought-and-paid-for U.S. Politicians for the orchestrated collapse taking place right before your eyes here in the USA. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5MeU1llBuI"]Listen To Gerald Celente Here[/ame]

Working Groups inside the USA are selectively buying stocks to artificially prop up a crashed U.S. Market Economy, so idiots will continue playing the markets like slot machines in Las Vegas ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Godboy

Terral said:


> Hi Paulie:
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do you subscribe to the idea that the government buys index futures to prop up the market and create demand to bring it up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This House Of Cards is going to collapse (my Topic) and a lot of STUPID Americans are going to begin jumping out of windows ...
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Yeah, because youve been right about all the other crazy moronic things you post on this board.


----------



## hvactec

like shills in a casino.
I remember years ago when I worked in a casino as a slot mechanic and they had shills on the dollar machines they played with the house money and made like 6 dollars an hour.
Used them to draw in the suckers.


----------



## william the wie

hvactec said:


> like shills in a casino.
> I remember years ago when I worked in a casino as a slot mechanic and they had shills on the dollar machines they played with the house money and made like 6 dollars an hour.
> Used them to draw in the suckers.


It's still happening in the financial markets but just like in Vegas it only works when the suckers have money.


----------



## mayya555

If this is truth, this would be outrageous. Is America really falling on knees?


----------



## KissMy

CNBC panel -on Plunge protection Team & Markets [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WlRKx469X4"]I Believe in the PPT[/ame] [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt1JRQyspR4"]PPT[/ame] [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muFred6WzTY"]Plunge Protection Team[/ame]   [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hY3sUd16_iE"]Charts[/ame]


----------



## Toro

> For those who still think the government is actually in there buying up shares and selling them I have just two questions for you:
> 
> 1. If they are actually doing this then why did they let the market collapse in 2008?
> 2. Why would they do such a thing when they have banks that can do it for them?
> 
> As for the first question &#8211; if the government is directly propping up the markets they sure are bad at it.  Don&#8217;t you think that Dick Cheney, a bona fide market guru would have done everything in his power to prop up the markets using the PPT before the Republicans went down in flames on the back of the economy?  We declined 60% in 12 months and remain almost 30% below the all-time highs.  By any measure, I would say the so-called PPT is failing at their job.



THE PRAGMATIC CAPITALIST   DOES THE GOVERNMENT MANIPULATE STOCK PRICES?


----------



## Paulie

Toro said:


> For those who still think the government is actually in there buying up shares and selling them I have just two questions for you:
> 
> 1. If they are actually doing this then why did they let the market collapse in 2008?
> 2. Why would they do such a thing when they have banks that can do it for them?
> 
> As for the first question &#8211; if the government is directly propping up the markets they sure are bad at it.  Don&#8217;t you think that Dick Cheney, a bona fide market guru would have done everything in his power to prop up the markets using the PPT before the Republicans went down in flames on the back of the economy?  We declined 60% in 12 months and remain almost 30% below the all-time highs.  By any measure, I would say the so-called PPT is failing at their job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE PRAGMATIC CAPITALIST   DOES THE GOVERNMENT MANIPULATE STOCK PRICES?
Click to expand...


The writing was on the wall with the banks though.  How could you have propped up the market in the face of the world's biggest banks on the tipping point of collapse?

Balance sheets were unprecedented.  I really don't think the government would swoop in and prop up indices when the only logical situation for the market was a crash.  And where would the BANKS have gotten the capital to do it when the largest in the world were facing imminent collapse?

But who's to say they didn't put a FLOOR under the crash at the March '09 bottom?

Just a thought.  I don't have any opinion either way about the PPT, but if I was forced to make a decision I'd probably say I don't put ANYTHING past the government.


----------



## RodISHI

mayya555 said:


> If this is truth, this would be outrageous. Is America really falling on knees?


A portion is on their knees. There is still a good portion running with the pride brigade.


----------



## jjreview

Paulie said:


> I have no doubt in my mind that the PPT exists.
> 
> There's no way the government doesn't have something like this to rely on.  Everyone has pretty much already come to realize that the banks and the government are each other's best friend.  Of COURSE they work together within the markets.
> 
> I remember when Ron Paul asked McCain about this in a primary debate, and McCain TOTALLY side-stepped the question and ended up looking like a retard.



It kind of sounds like pump-and-dump, only a version that lets rich bankers get their money out before freefall.


----------



## mayya555

RodISHI said:


> mayya555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this is truth, this would be outrageous. Is America really falling on knees?
> 
> 
> 
> A portion is on their knees. There is still a good portion running with the pride brigade.
Click to expand...


Who already did fall do you think?


----------



## KissMy

*Times Online September 29, 2008 - Central banks pump in $620bn as shares plummet*


> Central banks around the world unveiled a plan to pump massive amounts of cash into the global banking system in a concerted effort to boost market confidence and inject liquidity into the global markets.
> 
> The move followed a fall in the Dow Jones of nearly 300 points in morning trade to 10,869 as the market took fright at several bank nationalisations in Europe and the US despite the approval of the "son of Tarp" &#8212; the Troubled Asset Relief Programme &#8212;bailout. The FTSE 100 index of leading shares was down almost 5 per cent, taking it to a new low for the year and below the psychologically significant threshold of 5,000.


----------



## Toro

KissMy said:


> *Times Online September 29, 2008 - Central banks pump in $620bn as shares plummet*
> 
> 
> 
> Central banks around the world unveiled a plan to pump massive amounts of cash into the global banking system in a concerted effort to boost market confidence and inject liquidity into the global markets.
> 
> The move followed a fall in the Dow Jones of nearly 300 points in morning trade to 10,869 as the market took fright at several bank nationalisations in Europe and the US despite the approval of the "son of Tarp"  the Troubled Asset Relief Programme bailout. The FTSE 100 index of leading shares was down almost 5 per cent, taking it to a new low for the year and below the psychologically significant threshold of 5,000.
Click to expand...


Right, that confirms the argument in the link of my post here.


----------



## KissMy

Trump administration's 'Plunge Protection Team' convened amid Wall Street rout: Nothing like Big Government backing banks to buy stocks. What could possibly go wrong if this continues? Trump pushed stocks up 47% & Gold is up 41%. Massive fiat money creation is afoot.


----------



## Picaro

Banks have buying up gold for years, no secret, and so have such schemes as BRICS and all the other rubbish that was supposed to 'crash the dollar and kill off American n stuff'. Now the U.S. paper is a major refuge for overseas investors and financial institutions. Trump has little to do wit it; countries like Red China are facing major downward currency evaluations, and gold is a hedge, as are other commodities.

TDS is a real mental illness. Seek professional help.


----------



## KissMy

The chance of abusing this presidential mandate – even for personal gain – is great whenever an organization operates in secrecy. And that’s exactly how The President’s Working Group is operating.
*
NY Post: THE TREASURY’S MISSING MINUTES MYSTERY*


> Starting in June of 2006 The Post asked for an accounting of the actions of The President’s Working Group, which was formed under President Reagan. The Group seems to have the ill-defined task of keeping an eye on the financial markets. We also asked for e-mails related to our request through the Freedom of Information Act (FOIA).
> 
> The Working Group operates out of the Treasury Department and includes the heads of the various exchanges in the US, as well as top-ranking government officials. Hank Paulson, the Treasury Secretary, and Ben Bernanke, the head of the Federal Reserve, are the two most prominent members. Back in August, Paulson said in a television interview that “we’ve re-energized The President’s Working Group on Financial Markets.” The Wall Street Journal last year said that Paulson, upon becoming Treasury Secretary, was insisting that the Working Group meet every six weeks.
> 
> Whatever the schedule of meetings, one of those meetings occurred on Aug. 17 – the day the Federal Reserve surprised the financial markets with a cut in its discount rate. According to records that someone else got from Bernanke’s office through a FOIA request, there was an 11 a.m. conference call on Aug. 17 of the “PWG” – the President’s Working Group. Fed Governor Kevin Warsh and Patrick Parkinson, a Treasury staffer, took part in that call, according to Bernanke’s phone log.
> 
> The day before – Aug. 16 – Bernanke and Paulson had lunch, but it isn’t clear whether this was just two guys having a meal or if it, too, was related to The President’s Working Group. Hours after that lunch, word got around on Wall Street that the Fed was about to make a move and the stock market staged a tremendous rally....
> 
> But who decides when a rescue is needed? And if no records are kept, who is held accountable if The Working Group’s power is abused?
> 
> George Stephanopoulos, a former top aide to President Clinton, tried to calm fears right after the terrorist attack in 2001 by explaining that The President’s Working Group was at the ready to prop up the stock market.
> 
> I, too, had a similar conversation with a Fed official in Sept. 2001. But the chance of abusing this presidential mandate – even for personal gain – is great whenever an organization operates in secrecy. And that’s exactly how The President’s Working Group is operating.



 Former Fed board member Robert Heller opined in the Wall Street Journal in 1989, “Instead of flooding the entire economy with liquidity, and thereby increasing the danger of inflation, the Fed could support the stock market directly by buying market averages in the futures market, thereby stabilizing the market as a whole.” In a Financial Times article in 2002, an unidentified Fed official was quoted as acknowledging that policymakers had considered buying U.S. equities directly, not just futures. The official mentioned that the Fed could “theoretically buy anything to pump money into the system.”


----------

